# Shareware Greek Program Based on Baugh's Greek Primer



## R. Scott Clark (Jul 15, 2006)

http://www.tellusbiz.com/ItsGreekToMe.html

Dr Baugh says:

Dear Greeks,

Although I have yet to look this software over, you may be interested in a shareware Greek vocabulary program based on the Greek Primer. The author has emailed me about this and it might be worth looking it over. Remember though, it's still got to be stuffed permanently into your brains to do any good!! 

http://www.tellusbiz.com/ItsGreekToMe.html

Yours by grace,

SmB

**************************
S. M. Baugh, Ph.D.
Professor of New Testament
Westminster Seminary California
[email protected]


----------



## taylonr (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm the author.

If it's not inappropriate, I'd be willing to use this forum to discuss features etc with anyone. If it is inappropriate, feel free to delete my post.


----------

